# need help installing XM radio



## G & S (Aug 11, 2004)

Help! I just bought an XM Commander to put in my '04 GTO and am having problems finding out how to install it. Has anyone added satellite radio with XM modulator? What I'm looking for is the antenna connection where you put the XM modulator in the antenna loop.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

G & S said:


> Help! I just bought an XM Commander to put in my '04 GTO and am having problems finding out how to install it. Has anyone added satellite radio with XM modulator? What I'm looking for is the antenna connection where you put the XM modulator in the antenna loop.


Where did u get it if you got it at best buy or a retailer get it installed there. I haver serius and got the wireless adaptor so didnt need to hook it up to the radio.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

There was a post at http://www.newagegto.com documenting a _very_ slick install using the small compartment under the radio. Sorry, though-- don't recall if it was XM or Sirius.

Might be worth a search over there.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

I seen one that I am going to buy made buy alpine.It fits right under the radio were the door is, and you can still close the door and never see the XM radio.If you want I can see what the model number is,and give more info.Its around 350.00 istalled.


----------



## G & S (Aug 11, 2004)

I've already bought the XM Commander and was going to install it like I did on the previous car. I never figured it would be this difficult.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

G & S said:


> I've already bought the XM Commander and was going to install it like I did on the previous car. I never figured it would be this difficult.


Take it back and get one that fits.

I bought a Kenwood unit for my BMW...when it looked like to much of a clusterf*ck to install, I took it back for credit...


----------



## G & S (Aug 11, 2004)

This one will fit in the car. I'm just needing a wiring diagram for the stereo (mainly the antenna). I'm needing to know where to install the FM modulator. I've been told that there is a connection in the driver footwell, but that didn't tell me where it is.


----------

